# guru bicycles



## philpt (Jul 30, 2006)

Just ordered a custom guru carbonio bike. I love the idea of the custom frame and full carbon bike. Any other guru bike owner out there? I'd love to hear how you like your guru.


----------



## gururider (Feb 24, 2004)

Congratulations, that's one sweet ride. 
I owned a Guru flite for a couple of years and absolutely loved it, I think they make a fantastic bike.
Unfortunately I had 4 bikes stolen about a year and a half ago now and I mountain bike with my family every weekend so the mountain bikes got replaced first, after that I was kinda broke. I did eventually get another road bike but didn't have a lot to spend on one so I bought a used specialized allez.I still miss the guru and would love to have been able to buy another one, but at least I'm riding again.
Anyway enjoy your new ride and post a review after you've got to ride it for a while.
Ted


----------

